# Weather Conditions for Squirrel



## ghostrider (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are some thoughts Im having while sitting here, watching the sky trying to spit out snow. 

I dont really care to hunt squirrel in these types of conditions (rain/sleet/want to snow). I dont know why, but I just never had much luck when I did. Im not saying that they dont eat when its nasty out, but I just find it not as enjoyable to hunt in such conditions. I suppose it makes it easier to stalk, but Ive still not had much success when the weather is poor. 

Another time that Ive observed limited success is when the wind is strong. It could be a beautiful, partly sunny day, but the hunt is more challenging when its windy. Not that Im complaining mind you. I recently told a friend about a recent hunt in such conditions that while it wasnt my favorite weather to hunt in, you hunt when you can, and make the best of it. Just because its windy doesnt mean they dont have to eat. Right? Thing is, its been windy the past couple weeks pretty steady, and Ive still managed to get about seven or eight (Im guessing here) in that time. However with all due diligence, I must say that four of those were when the winds were down. 

What do others say about it? What are some of the things you do about varying weather conditions.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Snow & rain w/o wind can be the best IMO. The best squirrel hunting weather that I like is just a slight drizzle with no wind. You can walk around quietly & can hear squirrels jumping branch to branch from a long ways off due to the rain falling off the branches. I don't usually hunt squirrels in the wind, but from bowhuntin deer, I can say that I see very few squirrels when it's windy no matter if its warm, cold, clear, or rainy.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 26, 2008)

thundrst said:


> Snow & rain w/o wind can be the best IMO. The best squirrel hunting weather that I like is just a slight drizzle with no wind. You can walk around quietly & can hear squirrels jumping branch to branch from a long ways off due to the rain falling off the branches. I don't usually hunt squirrels in the wind, but from bowhuntin deer, I can say that I see very few squirrels when it's windy no matter if its warm, cold, clear, or rainy.


Thanks,

Yeah, I kind of thought that without the wind it wouldn't be so bad. I also figured they'd be out on windy days, just more or a challenge.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think when the wind , or rain is making noise and motion, its harder for them to spot or hear danger. so they are much more cautious even to the point of not veturing out. same as for deer. when its miserable for you,, might as well find something else to do for the day.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

A calm morning following a day or night of rain is usually the best for stalking with a .22. When it's windy they move a lot less. When it's blowin I sit still and look for them on the ground.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ive had my best luck right before a snow storm comes through. just as we are leaving the woods the snow starts to pick up. 2 guys with 8 and 3 guys with 11 are our best days this year right before a storm. Other days i see very few.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I think strong wind and rain definitely throws em off. The best hunts I've hAd are the morning after a good snow. When it's calm and sunny they all come out and start playing, not paying too much attention to what's goin on around em.


----------

